# Router IP won't go away



## Eleo87 (May 30, 2008)

I noticed I have an ip from a router, which is not connected. I used to have a router connected to my computer, for other laptops around the house. Now I just want to have a wired, direct connection from the modem to the computer. It won't work because I keep getting errors that say "The network adapter "Local Area Connection" does not have a valid IP configuration" Which you see in one of the attachments.

I know it's not the cable modem because a technician came out here to try and fix the problem. He tested other modems, and gave the same error. My goal here is to get my cable modem working again. The only reason I'm using the sprint connection is to look at these forums.

*ipconfig:*


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Erik>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Computer
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Sprint Mobile Broadband - Novatel Wireless:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Sprint Mobile Broadband - Novatel Wireles
s
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 68.30.50.77(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.28.146.92
                                       68.28.154.92
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connecti
on
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-C0-4A-C8-58
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3d44:e491:b5a6:aac5%10(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.10(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 30, 2008 2:16:01 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 30, 2008 2:28:50 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.100.1
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B839ECE-646F-41DD-8C86-D29A14C0D
6AF}
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:441e:324d::441e:324d(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.28.146.92
                                       68.28.154.92
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:203a:c2:bbe1:cdb2(Prefer
red)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::203a:c2:bbe1:cdb2%11(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Erik>
```
*Routing table:*


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Erik>route print
===========================================================================
Interface List
 17 ........................... Sprint Mobile Broadband - Novatel Wireless
 10 ...00 1c c0 4a c8 58 ...... Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection
  1 ........................... Software Loopback Interface 1
 12 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0  isatap.{3B839ECE-646F-41DD-8C86-D29A14C0D6AF}
 18 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0  Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
 19 ...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0  Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
 11 ...02 00 54 55 4e 01 ...... Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0    192.168.100.1   192.168.100.10   4245
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0         On-link       68.30.50.77     51
      68.30.50.77  255.255.255.255         On-link       68.30.50.77    306
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1   4531
        127.0.0.1  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1   4531
  127.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1   4531
    192.168.100.0    255.255.255.0         On-link    192.168.100.10   4501
   192.168.100.10  255.255.255.255         On-link    192.168.100.10   4501
  192.168.100.255  255.255.255.255         On-link    192.168.100.10   4501
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1   4531
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link    192.168.100.10   4503
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link       68.30.50.77     51
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1   4531
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link    192.168.100.10   4501
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link       68.30.50.77    306
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
  None

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
 If Metric Network Destination      Gateway
 19   1150 ::/0                     2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
  1    306 ::1/128                  On-link
 11     18 2001::/32                On-link
 11    266 2001:0:4137:9e50:203a:c2:bbe1:cdb2/128
                                    On-link
 19   1050 2002::/16                On-link
 19    306 2002:441e:324d::441e:324d/128
                                    On-link
 10    276 fe80::/64                On-link
 11    266 fe80::/64                On-link
 11    266 fe80::203a:c2:bbe1:cdb2/128
                                    On-link
 10    276 fe80::3d44:e491:b5a6:aac5/128
                                    On-link
  1    306 ff00::/8                 On-link
 11    266 ff00::/8                 On-link
 10    276 ff00::/8                 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
  None

C:\Users\Erik>
```


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

First thing would be to ask what OS you have and then what kind of service you have, DSL or Cable? If it's DSL, you either have Fixed IP which would require you set the IP address settings manually, or you have to use PPTP which requires that you create a dialup connection that enters you userid and password (typically the e-mail address and password on the master account). If you have Cable, then you could have either business class or residential class. Business class typically also has a fixed IP address that needs to be entered in the network connection settings, or with residential it's typically via DHCP (automatic) that doesn't use a logon. If you have cable and it's NOT digital cable, then you need to reset the cable modem (by simply unplugging/plugging) before you can get an IP address on your computer since the IP address assigned is assigned to a specific MAC address (aka Physical address when using ipconfig /all). If it's digital cable, most digital cable modems have a battery backup to help keep things synced when the power goes out, so you'll need to use the small reset button in the back of the unit to get it to reset properly. Keep in mind that doing that may affect your phone connection (if you have digital phone also) until it completely resets.

Knowing what kind of connection you have could help in diagnosing the issue. As a minimum I'd remove the mobile broadband connection software from your add/remove programs. Who knows, that might help.


----------



## Soulblazer91 (Mar 8, 2008)

i would also like to note that taking out the router is still a bad idea. even if you aren't using it to house other computers.. or u just don't want them on the internet.. you can still disable the wireless function of a router. being directly connected to the modem leaves you computer open for viruses and bugs galore to just come right through the door into your computer. the router adds a layer of protection against this and filters out much of this nasty stuff.


----------

